# Output Arcade provoke frequent Crash in Ableton !



## Angora (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello!

It's now many projects that don't want to open anymore because of some arcade tracks by Output, and it's my number 1 source of Ableton crashes, very often I open an arcade track and Ableton crashes automatically, even though I have downloaded the most recent version, and sometimes it works without problems...
Ableton tells me thanks to the crash report that it comes from Arcade but that I have to contact directly the plug in developer to know more for resolve the problem, but I can't find a way to contact directly a person from Output, their support are only explanatory links but no way to have a human directly, can you help me to understand how to avoid these crashes ? Or how to contact Output if I just missed something in their support?


----------



## becolossal (Aug 16, 2021)

"Submit a request" link is at the top of this page: https://support.output.com/hc/en-us


----------



## Angora (Aug 17, 2021)

Thank you, didn't see this box until now !


----------

